# Ca. 1895 Pacemaker Bicycle Co - Stunning Survivor



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 27, 2019)

Wanted to share this really clean bicycle that I took as an opportunity to add a few accessories I had in the stash. 

Ladies Pacemaker Bicycle Co 
Corbin bell 
“Royal” saddle 
Earliest Fairbanks stamped rims I’ve seen
Wild dropouts, single factory chain tensioner on the drive side only closed dropout in reverse! 
I plan on weaving the fender skirt with original lacing pictured but I want to take my time with it. 



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (Apr 27, 2019)

Very sweet lady Jesse with a Cadillac in the background.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 27, 2019)

Magnificent!


----------



## b 17 fan (Apr 27, 2019)

Cadillac is awesome and a well behaved pup. Fun playing with him Thursday


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 27, 2019)

Super!!!!
Museum Quality!!


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice lookin machine, Caddy has a close eye  on the situation. Beautiful !!!!


----------



## Kurt S. (Apr 29, 2019)

Very Nice Jessie!


----------



## mike j (Apr 30, 2019)

Nice, very unique old gall. You don't see lacing like that very often either.


----------



## Rambler (Apr 30, 2019)

*Very short life of the Pacemaker Bicycle Company, Des Moines, Iowa*

"The Bearings Trade Supplement", February 5, 1892, Vol 5 No 1, Page 3:





"Iron Age", April 12, 1894, Volume 53, Page 714:




"King's Daughters Cook Book", July 9, 1894, Page 43:





"Stoves and Hardware Reporter", January 9, 1896, Volume 26, Page 23:


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks @Rambler 
I'd seen some of that lit, I think we talked about how interesting it was that they failed amidst the big boom. 

The article written at the onset of their work I hadn't seen, it makes sense though given the quality of the build, they really were shooting for the moon.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 30, 2019)

@Kurt S. some good info about Kenyon too


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 30, 2019)

PS- I hope everyone took time to read the badge - 
The subtext is impressive - "We know what a good machine is and we know how to build one"


----------



## corbettclassics (May 4, 2019)




----------



## MildandFire (May 14, 2019)

Wow! This post is an incredible find for me. Thank you for sharing this. This bike was designed by my Great-Great-Great-Grandfather Ernest D. Kenyon. Our family is currently looking for one of these first generation bikes, as it has a huge sentimental value to us. Surprisingly, the company that ultimately took over the Kenyon Bicycle Mfg. Co. is still in business today known as Barr Bikes. https://www.barrbike.com/articles/our-history-pg182.htm

Here's a picture of Ernest D. Kenyon:




And one of the original flyers:


----------



## Phattiremike (May 15, 2019)

That's a beauty for sure!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 15, 2019)

MildandFire said:


> Wow! This post is an incredible find for me. Thank you for sharing this. This bike was designed by my Great-Great-Great-Grandfather Ernest D. Kenyon. Our family is currently looking for one of these first generation bikes, as it has a huge sentimental value to us. Surprisingly, the company that ultimately took over the Kenyon Bicycle Mfg. Co. is still in business today known as Barr Bikes. https://www.barrbike.com/articles/our-history-pg182.htm
> 
> Here's a picture of Ernest D. Kenyon:
> 
> ...





Very cool family connection!! 
I bought and worked on this bike because I was impressed by it and I knew it deserved it, I don't need to keep it forever. 
I PM'd you, we can talk about the potential of reuniting this bike with the family.


----------



## sprocket (May 15, 2019)

Many thanks for posting Jesse,a fascinating read,so much history.  The saddle is very similar to the Christy.....


----------



## Viewmaster (May 15, 2019)

Thats beautiful, Jesse.  Thnks for posting. 

-e


----------

